# Solved: Wireless router suddenly stopped working



## tcourtney (Jan 30, 2011)

The night before last, our wireless internet connection suddenly stopped working. Every once in a while this happens and if I power cycle the modem, it usually fixes it. We are on cable internet with a Motorola Surfboard modem and a Linksys WRT54GS v.7.5 router. This is actually 1 of 2 routers we have, the other one is Linksys WRT54G v.8. We have tried both now and neither works. I read a thread on here earlier where someone had the same problem, and so I am uploading screenshots as you suggested to them to show you how the connection looks on Xirrus WiFi Detector along with Device Manager and ipconfig/all. I have been on the basic setup page from Linksys 192.168.1.1 and tried changing some of the settings without success, and also doing firmware updates to the routers without success. I can't believe both routers are toast since the WRT54GS one has barely been used. 
I ordered a new router because I wanted a Wireless N router anyway, but I'm afraid it will be the same problem when I hook it up if I don't figure out why this happened. 
I tried to run the Linksys setup disk again after reverting the router to factory defaults and resetting it, and the setup program failed to communicate with the router. I've checked all cables and tried different ones without success. My laptop works fine with a LAN cable hooked into one of the ports on the router and running to my laptop. Also works with the LAN cable directly from the modem to the laptop.
I would be grateful for any suggestions or help with this! Thx


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is only one computer involved. Immediately after resetting the router (either one) to factory default settings an ethernet connection will get internet access, but it is not possible to even connect to the wireless network. Is this summary correct?

What exactly happens when you try to connect to the wireless?

Please, while connected by ethernet and trying to connect by wireless, show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## tcourtney (Jan 30, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Tracy>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tracy-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : bresnan.net
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-CB-38-C8-6D-B5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom Virtual Wireless Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-E6-7B-2B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-E6-7B-2B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : bresnan.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-4D-A2-C6-61-ED
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b9fd:122c:a59b:b3c8%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 29, 2011 7:33:03 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 30, 2011 7:33:03 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 250629538
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-BC-C3-AF-F0-4D-A2-C6-61-ED
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.145.248.4
69.146.17.2
69.144.49.29
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{1512DCA3-AB0D-4C9D-B3F4-12C481798515}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{1D1AEBC5-9CC3-4AE9-B8A8-2BAC3D201914}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{6EC1AF37-9004-4314-B46B-ECF683B3C3F2}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2c5c:1ee5:51d3:fb21(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c5c:1ee5:51d3:fb21%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.bresnan.net:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : bresnan.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.100%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.145.248.4
69.146.17.2
69.144.49.29
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Tracy>


----------



## tcourtney (Jan 30, 2011)

This is on the computer that I was using when the wireless connection went south. It's hooked up to a port on the router via LAN cable.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Install, or reinstall, the latest wireless driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site.

Do you have a non-Windows firewall or security suite that has different settings for wireless and wired? If so, it may be the issue.

From what you've told us so far it is not possible to determine if the problem lies with the router or the computer/adapter, but since you get the same results with two routers I'm mostly suspecting the computer/adapter.


----------



## tcourtney (Jan 30, 2011)

Uninstalled/reinstalled driver for wireless adapter. No go.
This is a brand new Dell laptop and it came with McAfee Security Suite installed. I turned off the firewall temporarily to try to figure this out.
There's actually more than just my computer involved, and this is why it makes me think it's the router. My daughter's laptop won't go online either, and her's has been online without problems for months running Windows 7 Home. My son has a desktop that won't connect now either and he's running Windows XP Home. 
The interesting thing is that I uninstalled the McAfee suite last night and we got it to connect through wireless for a little while, but the connection was intermittent and very slow. Also interesting is that the router is working with the LAN cable. I would say the router wasn't working at all but it is working through the ports when it's a wired connection. I think maybe my wireless settings on the basic setup site (192.168.1.1) could be conflicting somehow or I just have them wrong. 
I don't know enough about network connections to be able to figure it out. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see an xirrus screen shot - for possible interference
BUT it sounds like a faulty router - how old is the router ? post back make and model 
you could log into the router configuration pages and make a note of all the settings 
then reset your router back to factory condition and reconfigure

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

After uninstalling McAfee use the Removal Tool. Maybe your wireless connection is only kinda working because McAfee is not all gone.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

You mention you reset the router. Was this with the linksys software?
If so, try a hardware reset. There should be a small inset button on the back of the router. Hold it in with a small spike for 15 seconds. At the same time, reset the motorola.
Ifg this gets it going again, post back for some other options.


----------



## tcourtney (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi!
I did a hardware reset several times. I've tried 2 different routers, that's why I think it may be something else. I changed cables too, to make sure they were working OK.
The routers are Linksys WRT54GS v-7.5, and Linksys WRT54G v-8. I couldn't get the software (Linksys setup disk) to connect to the router for setup.
Here's all the things I've done:
First with the WRT54G v-8:
1. Power cycled the modem to reset (Motorola Surfboard modem), then called the cable company, Bresnan.net and they checked through their end and said modem is working OK
2. Connected the laptop directly to the modem via LAN cable and this connection worked fine.
3. Reset the router by pushing the reset button and holding for about 40 seconds, then hooked it back up to the modem, but still not getting connected.
4. Plugged the LAN cable into one of the ports on the router to my laptop and accessed the basic setup page - 192.168.1.1 and updated firmware, then set to factory defaults.
5. Unplugged everything, shut down laptop, then plugged in modem, router and started laptop in that order. Still no connection on the wireless, but now will connect with LAN cable through port on router.
6. Switched router to the WRT54GS v-7.5 and did steps 3, 4 & 5 again, and got it to connect with the wireless, but connection was extremely slow and intermittent.
I also uninstalled and re-installed my wireless adapter's drivers on my laptop, but this is a brand new laptop so the drivers were up to date anyway. Plus all the computers (3) in the house that were using this wireless connection have lost the connection, not just mine.
I am uploading screenshots of the Xirrus that I previously uploaded, and new ones of the basic setup screen from the Linksys router. Please let me know if you need any more.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## tcourtney (Jan 30, 2011)

PS...I am downloading and trying the McAfee removal tool now.


----------



## tcourtney (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I did get the problems solved. I dug out my old laptop that's running XP SP3, and had everyone on my home network shut off their computers. The old laptop was able to run the Linksys setup disk and configure the modem (WRT54G v-8) and now it's working. 
I don't know why Windows 7 wouldn't work with the setup disk. It ran the disk but kept saying that it couldn't communicate with the router, and would not go any further. Must be an issue with the older router or something.
Anyway, thanks. I posted the thread on my facebook, so people know about this helpful site.


----------

